# Looking for a new Toy



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

I wanted to get some suggestions on whats a nice Bedroom Toy for a female ?? seems to be a lot of new suction toys and want to hear whats Good or Bad ??


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

The Womanizer is the only toy that can get my wife off. It works really well, just place on clit, wait about 20 seconds for an orgasm. It's a bit tricky for couples play but can be done, she sits between my legs and places it and then I take over.

Her model is discontinued but looks similar to the Classic. It's kinda expensive but there are now cheaper similar toys.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

*OSÉ*


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

CharlieParker said:


> The Womanizer is the only toy that can get my wife off. It works really well, just place on clit, wait about 20 seconds for an orgasm. It's a bit tricky for couples play but can be done, she sits between my legs and places it and then I take over.
> 
> Her model is discontinued but looks similar to the Classic. It's kinda expensive but there are now cheaper similar toys.


I have GOT to get one of these thing!!! (Who said money can't buy you happiness? LOL.)


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

The old Hitachi Magic Wand is a standby.

Shibari Mini Halo

Paloqueth G Spot Rabbit Vibrator with Bunny Ears for Clitoris Stimulation

Treediride Wearable Vibrator

My wife likes the vibrating eggs. Not the bullets - just the eggs.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Jimmy Jane Form2 - her favorite

My wife didn't like the womanizer. Not great to use during intercourse. Needs to be placed and not moved much. I moved, then it doesn't feel great (rough) and makes loud noises. It is quiet though when left still and did do the job a time or two.


----------



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

The Liberator wedge pillow. We have the large and small ones and they are great. She likes the positions we can get with them. The angles are good for access. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

WorkingWife said:


> I have GOT to get one of these thing!!! (Who said money can't buy you happiness? LOL.)


hahaha haha hahaha Oh that is toooo funny! That OSÉ is said to be clitoris and g-spot stimulation/orgasm but the difference from the Womanizer and others is that it's hands-free.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> The Womanizer is the only toy that can get my wife off. It works really well, just place on clit, wait about 20 seconds for an orgasm. It's a bit tricky for couples play but can be done, she sits between my legs and places it and then I take over.
> 
> Her model is discontinued but looks similar to the Classic. It's kinda expensive but there are now cheaper similar toys.


$199 for the Womanizer premium. Go premium or go home i guess


SadSamIAm said:


> Jimmy Jane Form2 - her favorite
> 
> My wife didn't like the womanizer. Not great to use during intercourse. Needs to be placed and not moved much. I moved, then it doesn't feel great (rough) and makes loud noises. It is quiet though when left still and did do the job a time or two.


$149 . She might not like the Womanizer either. Better cover my bases.


Purple Cat said:


> The Liberator wedge pillow. We have the large and small ones and they are great. She likes the positions we can get with them. The angles are good for access.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


$125. For memory foam. And a cover. I know there are knock-offs on Amazon but again gotta go for the premium product.


Well kids,Birthday presents will be a little disappointing this year, gotta give Mommy some Os.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

StarFires said:


> hahaha haha hahaha Oh that is toooo funny! That OSÉ is said to be clitoris and g-spot stimulation/orgasm but the difference from the Womanizer and others is that it's hands-free.


I clicked your OSE link and am now on their mailing list. I hope an embarrassing email does not come in while I'm doing a web meeting with clients. ;-)


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think there is a lot of variation in what women like in toys. No simple "x is the best".


----------



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

uhtred said:


> I think there is a lot of variation in what women like in toys. No simple "x is the best".


So True, That's why we have a draw with retired toys


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

WorkingWife said:


> I clicked your OSE link and am now on their mailing list. I hope an embarrassing email does not come in while I'm doing a web meeting with clients. ;-)


Boy would that be awful timing. LOL

The Consumer Technology Association (CTA) gives a Consumer Electronics Trade Show (CES) every year, where they proffer the Best of Innovation Award, which is given to only the highest-rated product or technology in each category — or to multiple, in the event of a tie.

Lora DiCarlo won the Innovations Design and Engineering Award for the OSÉ in the Robotics and Drone category this past January. I won't go into the controversy that followed, but you can read about it here under *CES Gender Bias*. My point is it won for technology and pioneering design.

I will be on the list too because I'm really curious about its hands-free ability. I never thought anything could stay in place down there without having to be held in place. We don't have any sex toys at all, so I don't need it, but I'm curious and will gladly use it. :wink2:


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

StarFires said:


> Boy would that be awful timing. LOL
> 
> The Consumer Technology Association (CTA) gives a Consumer Electronics Trade Show (CES) every year, where they proffer the Best of Innovation Award, which is given to only the highest-rated product or technology in each category — or to multiple, in the event of a tie.
> 
> Lora DiCarlo won the Innovations Design and Engineering Award for the OSÉ in the Robotics and Drone category this past January. I won't go into the controversy that followed, but you can read about it here under *CES Gender Bias*. My point is it won for technology and pioneering design.


Very interesting. Earlier when I was reading the website because they were talking about closing the "gender gap" with orgasms and all this "women empowerment" type stuff. I usually sigh and roll my eyes when I hear talk of gender gaps, like a pay gap, or whatever. But I started laughing and thought -- HEY, now there's a gender equality movement I could get behind!"



StarFires said:


> I will be on the list too because I'm really curious about its hands-free ability. *I never thought anything could stay in place down there without having to be held in place*. We don't have any sex toys at all, so I don't need it, but I'm curious and will gladly use it. :wink2:


Right? Inquiring minds need to know. It's for science, after all...


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

#1 The Eroscillator. As old as the Hitachi, it is an amazing toy with multiple attachments. It is SO different from a standard vibrator. Absolutely mind blowing. Expensive (over $200) but I’ve had mine 10 years. Quality craftsmanship 

#2 The Womanizer The ad on a billboard says “scream your own name” it’s fantastic but can make your clit hurt with too much use (trust me on this one lol)

#3 The Rabbit. Another oldie but goodie, comes in many different models for personal preferences.

Standard vibrators are so last century lol


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

aquarius1 said:


> “scream your own name”


hahahaha haaaaaa I heard THAT!

I looked up the Eroscillator. Makes me wonder if it comes with graphic instructions on what some of those attachments are used for.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

StarFires said:


> hahahaha haaaaaa I heard THAT!
> 
> I looked up the Eroscillator. Makes me wonder if it comes with graphic instructions on what some of those attachments are used for.



Don’t question the wisdom. Just try.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Simple Dude said:


> I wanted to get some suggestions on whats a nice Bedroom Toy for a female ?? seems to be a lot of new suction toys and want to hear whats Good or Bad ??


For women that like toys, it is my understanding that these women also like to pick out their own toys, try them alone first, and then incorporate them into couple's play when applicable. 

For the husband's that want to buy a toy in efforts to help spice things up and increase a spouse's libido. Here is what you do! Tell your wife you are going to the adult novelty store and that she better be ready when you get back. Come home with a GIANT box and tell her that you are a little worried that this thing is too big and powerful. Then tell her to get ready that you want to watch her open it. ....(at this point it is important to note that the wife here is furious and the last thing that will happen this evening is sex).... after about fifteen minutes of angry faces and cold stares, you open the box for her and demonstrate that you purchased a Bose Stereo for the kitchen that has all the latest and greatest built in digital apps and mobile support. Tell her you will go install it and get to cooking something great for dinner, cause obviously her blood sugar is low or SOMETHING!!!!

OMG I actually did that to my wife one time. She was furious and happy at the same time and she calmed down and asked me never to play a joke like that one again! Things turned around later that night... 

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Talk2Me (Mar 22, 2019)

The Womanizer is hands down the best toy you can get her. My g/f absolutely goes insane with it. If we could only have 1 toy this would be it 1000%


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Talk2Me said:


> The Womanizer is hands down the best toy you can get her. My g/f absolutely goes insane with it. If we could only have 1 toy this would be it 1000%


I've read a lot of reviews that claim this device has brilliant marketing but yet the device itself is not as powerful as needed sometimes to get the job done. For any toy, I always enjoy the reviews, particularly the negative ones. Passing over all the reviews that complain about faulty batteries or defective units (because that happens), I think this review compliments the post from @Talk2Me the best. 

FROM AMAZON:


> My gf feels almost nothing. Maybe her Magic Wand is the problem


----------



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> $199 for the Womanizer premium. Go premium or go home i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

While it sounds expensive it has been worth it. It is very firm compared to most pillows and better at supporting. The covers are good because they kind of stick together and don't slide around. They also are washable and I think some cheap ones were not when I was looking. 

Almost wish I got the one with hand cuffs. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Cat (Dec 6, 2012)

Actually, the big wedge I mentioned was the Liberator Ramp. I suggest it and the wedge. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

badsanta said:


> I've read a lot of reviews that claim this device has brilliant marketing but yet the device itself is not as powerful as needed sometimes to get the job done.


Yeah you need to get the one with the 4-stroke petrol engine. Those battery ones just aren't up to it. :frown2:


----------



## Simple Dude (Dec 21, 2016)

I wonder why so often you hear how the Shower hand held nozzle is so wonderful and in yet its not mentioned ??? Is it really a go to for Women ??


----------

